# 2011 argyle rct



## Dr boo boo (May 28, 2007)

I have been looking into the 2011 Argyle RCT, they list two different travel forks 80/100mm and the 140mm. Does anyone know if you can reduce the travel by adding spacers to the 140mm fork. I assume you can but maybe I'm wrong. I want to use this fork on my suburban and prefer the red which is the 140mm version lowered to 100mm.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Here you go: see Page 15.


----------



## Dr boo boo (May 28, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

No problem. Good luck with the forks.


----------

